# Rumble in the Jungle



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Everyone living in Bohol and Cebu ok ? :fingerscrossed: We felt that 7.2 earthquake here in Dumaguete City, very scary stuff.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There was a lot of damage. Abby and our nanny are both from the area near the epicenter. Abby's brother's house and two businesses are wrecked, and most relatives houses are wrecked. Luckily, nobody we know was hurt but many have almost nothing left. Abby's hometown cathedral in Inabanga, 400 years old, is almost completely destroyed. The nanny's family house was hit by a landslide, but no injuries. No power. Food, water and shelter will quickly become a problem. We sent her brother some phone load because there is no place left to buy it, but his phone is dying and there is no place to charge it.


----------



## Craw (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah. I've seen pictures of the earthquake. There are also some uploaded CCTV footages on YouTube. Poor people  Quite scary. I feel sad about the very old churches, too!

*(By the way, I'm new, so hello  )


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Craw said:


> Yeah. I've seen pictures of the earthquake. There are also some uploaded CCTV footages on YouTube. Poor people  Quite scary. I feel sad about the very old churches, too!
> 
> *(By the way, I'm new, so hello  )


Hi Craw, I have only recently signed up here my self, welcome.


----------



## Craw (Oct 14, 2013)

pauloz said:


> Hi Craw, I have only recently signed up here my self, welcome.


Thanks for welcome, pauloz!


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

South Korea has donated $300.000 to the Bohol/Cebu earthquake recovery fund. I hope it all goes where it is intended, and not into Politicians pockets here.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pauloz said:


> South Korea has donated $300.000 to the Bohol/Cebu earthquake recovery fund. I hope it all goes where it is intended, and not into Politicians pockets here.


And good old Uncle Sam has generously alloted $50K!


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

overmyer said:


> And good old Uncle Sam has generously alloted $50K!


WOW, that is a surprise, Uncle Sam is not usually a lender or a giver, he is only, habitually, a borrower. He has accumulated over 17Trillion$'s now in debt I believe, he he he he:usa2:


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pauloz said:


> WOW, that is a surprise, Uncle Sam is not usually a lender or a giver, he is only, habitually, a borrower. He has accumulated over 17Trillion$'s now in debt I believe, he he he he:usa2:


And a big chunk of that massive debt is owed to the PRC!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pauloz said:


> WOW, that is a surprise, Uncle Sam is not usually a lender or a giver, he is only, habitually, a borrower.


Huh? The US provides BILLIONS in foreign aid to the world even to countries that don't need it which is one of our problems.

I'm surprised this contribution of 50K is so small.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Huh? The US provides BILLIONS in foreign aid to the world even to countries that don't need it which is one of our problems.
> 
> I'm surprised this contribution of 50K is so small.


They gave 100k to for the flooding in Central Luzon recently, so it does seem like 50k is not much. However on the embassy website it seems that more might be coming and they have some other aid like water purification machines coming too.


----------

